# Question about how can I see my mouse battery status? Logitech m317 invisible optic



## CompForum332

Hi can anyone help me with this issue please?

You see I have a new mouse because my old wireless one was going bad on me the clicker was all messed up.

So any how I have this new mouse.

My question is this.

Like what I said in my title how can I see my mouse battery status. You know how much life is left etc.

Because I play online games, write stuff out for schooling and I need my computer mouse to always work and not suddenly just go on me.

My old mouse would alert me when I needed to change its batterys. It would flash with its light red and what not.

This mouse that I have which is a logitech M317. This current new one doesn't have a light any where on it like my old mouse did.

And the optic is invisible and has no light. It says so on the mouse on the back of it. 

Supposedly now from what I Read my mouse should last a year the battery. But still I don't trust that because I use my computer a lot for stuff.


My point is I need to know how can I see the battery status with this kind of mouse. Is there any other way I can know? I don't want it just surprising me off guard when I am in the middle of something one day and suddenly not work because the battery is low or done etc.

So yeah please someone let me know I'd appreciate if anyone can help with this.

Thank you.


----------



## CompForum332

I don't see any indicator light on this to alert me or anything.

I am at a loss here.... I just wish there is a way. Perhaps someone on here may know a way to know to be able to see battery status or a way to know if I can be alerted if its low. Maybe someone on here knows about this kind of mouse.... 



And just so everyone knows this is the mouse I use
http://www.logitech.com/en-ca/product/wireless-mouse-m317
link to it in case anyone wanted to see. That mouse in that picture is the same exact one I have.

There saying there should be an indicator light yet I don't see one on here...

Anyway sorry for the double post. Hope someone can help me though. Thanks


----------



## C4C

There isn't a little light on it?? 

When my light flashes (green, it's also a higher model) it means that the battery is dying.. Solid green means connecting..

It's got a year long battery life so swap batteries every so often and you'll be fine..

Edit: I see nothing about a light. Just the receiver and battery life.


----------



## The VCR King

If it a unifying mouse? If it is a unifying mouse, you can download Logitech's Setpoint software. It can show you the battery life of your mouse and even lets you program buttons on your mouse/keyboard if you have assignable keys!


----------



## beers

It has a year long battery.  It's not going to randomly shite out on you any time soon.

And yes, they last a really freaking long time even under heavy use.

I had a Logitech LX6 for a while, even from 2006-ish era technology the battery lasted months.

Edit:
If you read the product description it states that there's an indicator light.  You could probably also get a vague battery state when installing the setpoint software.


----------



## The VCR King

My keyboard (K350) and mouse (M510) have a 3 year battery life!


----------



## beers

The VCR King said:


> My keyboard (K350) and mouse (M510) have a 3 year battery life!



What does that have to do with the thread?


----------

